# plakat



## sampaul (Sep 3, 2015)

please like or comment is my betta boy beautiful like show bettas


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

He is quite beautiful, but from the picture, I don't think that he is show quality form wise.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

He is defiantly beautiful, but his anal fin is too long, and he looks slightly spoonheaded, but he is still really beautiful.
Red is one of the prettiest colours on a betta. Well, at least, I think it is.


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is an asymmetrical plaket, his anal is supposed to be like that, it is a bit messy though. His ventrals look pretty good from what I can tell they match his anal pretty well. And his color seems pretty solid so that's good. I'm not an expert though, So I could be wrong.


----------



## mrbokuchan (Nov 13, 2015)

wow what a great colour


----------

